# Just 1 Day After DEFUNDING ‘Sanctuary Cities’, President Trump Announced THIS Epic Mo



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Just 1 Day After DEFUNDING 'Sanctuary Cities', President Trump Announced THIS Epic Move
Liberals are seething with rage over Trump's latest common sense and political-correctness-defying step to protect the United States and its citizens!

Donald Trump just ordered a weekly publication of crimes committed by illegal aliens in sanctuary cities. No longer will liberal mayors and state officials be able to hide the carnage unleashed on city streets by individuals who should not even be here, via American Mirror.

"This is border security," President Trump said. "We've been talking about this from the beginning. This is going to bring it over the top. We are going to restore the rule of law in the United States."

His executive order titled "Enhancing Public Safety in the Interior of the United States" is directed by Secretary of Homeland Security John Kelly to be completely transparent with American citizens about illegal immigrant arrests. The same executive order mandated the defunding of sanctuary cities.

"To better inform the public regarding the public safety threats associated with sanctuary jurisdictions, the Secretary shall utilize the Declined Detainer Outcome Report or its equivalent and, on a weekly basis, make public a comprehensive list of criminal actions committed by aliens and any jurisdiction that ignored or otherwise failed to honor any detainers with respect to such aliens," the executive order also stated.

President Trump's sanctuary cities executive order also aptly noted the enforcement of immigration laws within the homeland is "critically important" to both public safety and national security. It went on to state sanctuary cities have caused "immeasurable harm" to the American people.

"Immediate removal of criminal illegal aliens, I mean gone, fast," Donald Trump said during a speech at the ongoing Republican retreat in Pennsylvania. He added that "the hour for justice for the American worker has arrived" when detailing how illegal workers drive down wages, along with the need to rework the job-killing NAFTA trade deal.

The sanctuary cities executive order also reinstated an Immigration and Customs Enforcement program known as Secure Communities. The order allows ICE agents to actually do their jobs and target illegal immigrants.

The State Department will now also have the power to initiate whatever steps are needed to force countries to take criminal illegal immigrants back. President Trump's sanctuary cities executive order allows the State Department to withhold visas from anyone from countries who refuse to accept the return of its citizens after they commit crimes in the United States.

Liberal mayors and other local officials who run sanctuary cities and sanctuary counties have vowed to ignore President Trump's order, but they could soon be changing their tune. When federal funding, courtesy of We the People, stops flowing in, the money crunch will cause quite a backlash from local taxpayers.

Two federal agencies routinely administer billions in grants. Most of the grants go to law enforcement agencies around the country from Department of Homeland Security and Justice Department programs.

There are currently more than 300 sanctuary cities and sanctuary counties in the United States. Voters in those areas will not likely vote to retain local officials who cause public safety to decrease and crime to increase while fighting for the "rights" of illegal immigrants.

Thank you, President Trump - it's been far too long since we had someone in the Oval Office who put Americans first!

Just 1 Day After DEFUNDING 'Sanctuary Cities', President Trump Announced THIS Epic Move


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Agreeded. Money talks. Not that libtard governments care but the taxpayer that votes cares if his taxes sharply rise and above all politicians want to stay in power and that means votes. Let the Santurary cities that want to defy the law pay go without federal funding and most if not all will sooner or later comply. Wish the states would do more of the same.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Milwaukee COP Madison COP made it clear they will not follow Trumps orders and they want the names of any officer that ask any questions about status .
Both Mayors said Trump has no authority to with hold funds, because Sanctuary cities has no legal meaning. They are preparing to go to federal court.
This is going to get interesting.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If a city or county refuses to follow federal laws they do not qualify for my tax dollars. An interesting thought on this are the states that allow marijuana and their federal funds.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

The fur is going to fly!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

trouble with the lawsuit - they'd have to find a friendly judge that basically would agree and keep the $$$$$$ flowing - otherwise - time is on Prez Trump's side ....

there's enough precedent for withholding Fed $$$$$ - their argument has the worst possible uphill battle .....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm liking this guy more and more every day. I may not have to move to Jupiter after all!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I'm liking this guy more and more every day. I may not have to move to Jupiter after all!


You'd have gone to be with Cher? {{{{shutter}}}}


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

inceptor said:


> You'd have gone to be with Cher? {{{{shutter}}}}


Cher wasn't so bad back in the day, "If I Could Turn Back Time."


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Its a start in the right direction. I hope it happens and its not overturned by the courts or a moderate congress that can't do the right thing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Cher wasn't so bad back in the day, "If I Could Turn Back Time."


Just knowing how she is and the thought of spending a lot of time with her................. well, it could be enough to make your brain explode.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

like the AG and Hillary if the DA will not bring charges there is nothing that can be done regardless of what the law is. Happens every day.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have to admit, he is staying true to his word so far. It's early for me to be going all Trump Ga-ga and leading the cheering section. He can't do it alone. Those boobs in congress are going to be the real problem in getting things done. But I like some of the things I see, and some other things, not so much. The jury is still in the back room cursing and yelling.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

He has started what he said he would do , we all just need to stand with him , put the right people in congress .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you didn't hear - Milwaukee County Sheriff Dave Clarke had the FEDs work with him - rounded up a half dozen illegal bad guys stinking up the county ....

ICE went into NYC and grabbed an illegal coming out the jail - the NYCPD got orders not to honor the FED retainer posted for him ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Even if the won a judgement to get money.. who determines how much they get... Here ya go boys.. $101 don't spend it all in one place


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you didn't hear
> 
> I like him. They are going after him now for removal from office on some trumped up BS. Amazing how he get reelected in Milwaukee when everyone is a liberal


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> trouble with the lawsuit - they'd have to find a friendly judge that basically would agree and keep the $$$$$$ flowing - otherwise - time is on Prez Trump's side ....
> 
> there's enough precedent for withholding Fed $$$$$ - their argument has the worst possible uphill battle .....





Oddcaliber said:


> The fur is going to fly!





John Galt said:


> If a city or county refuses to follow federal laws they do not qualify for my tax dollars. An interesting thought on this are the states that allow marijuana and their federal funds.





Smitty901 said:


> Milwaukee COP Madison COP made it clear they will not follow Trumps orders and they want the names of any officer that ask any questions about status .
> Both Mayors said Trump has no authority to with hold funds, because Sanctuary cities has no legal meaning. They are preparing to go to federal court.
> This is going to get interesting.





Camel923 said:


> Agreeded. Money talks. Not that libtard governments care but the taxpayer that votes cares if his taxes sharply rise and above all politicians want to stay in power and that means votes. Let the Santurary cities that want to defy the law pay go without federal funding and most if not all will sooner or later comply. Wish the states would do more of the same.


*
News Flash!
The 10th Amendment refers to States Rights, when there is no overriding FEDERAL law. No such thing as City or County Rights.
Immigration is clearly outlined in the constitution as FEDERALLY CONTROLLED. If these cities want burden their taxpayers with legal fees and endanger said citizens, then the citizens of said city, deserve both!
F U Bill DiBlasio*, avowed socialist sockcucker!

*Bill de Blasio (born Warren Wilhelm Jr.;[1] May 8, 1961) *


----------

